# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Избавляемся от негатива

## JAHolper

Одной из главных проблем человека является присутствие в ежедневной жизни огромного количества избыточного негатива. Это мешает сосредотачиваться и здраво решать наши задачи, собирает вокруг нас негативных людей и значительно усложняет жизнь.
Недавно прочитал статью, в которой рассказывалось о людях, выживших в теракте 11 сентября. У большинства из них утром были различные проблемы: не завелась машина, пролилось кофе, заболел ребенок. И сейчас они благодарят бога за то, что эти проблемы помогли им выжить.
Давайте научимся все мелкие неприятности нашей жизни воспринимать как должное и не заполнять своё сознание негативом.

----------

